
Absolute Income, Relative Income, and Happiness (2005) - monort
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=724501
======
pmdulaney
Interesting study. I skimmed through it -- it is quite long. The oddest
takeaway for me was that couples with children are significantly happier than
those without children -- except if they have just one child, in which case
they are no happier than couples without children.

The more religious you are, the happier you tend to be.

The word "envy" never appears in the article, which I think is emblematic of
the year 2020.

